# Manton and Smith???



## bike (Dec 14, 2014)

IS THIS A MILITARY ISSUE BIKE?


I had this bike years ago and this is the only tiny pic I still have.

NOTE there is a V or diamond shaped piece of metal welded in where the tank would go- as I remember the welds at the joints were quite beefy and unfisihed


----------



## 41rollfast (Dec 14, 2014)

It does have the head tube lock for the fork. Looks like a manton and smith to me.


----------



## 42 Columbia MG (Feb 5, 2015)

There was a Manton & Smith military bicycle at an MVPA convention -- it might have been the 1979 convention in Chicago -- confirmed by a small riveted brass tag that said "USAAF" and may have had a number. As I recall, it was a diamond frame lightweight design. It may have been the first vintage military I saw and it started me down the road to acquiring my own vintage military bicycle(s). I'll look for photos.


----------



## 42 Columbia MG (Feb 5, 2015)

Let me also add that unit commanders often had discretionary funds for purchases on the local economy outside of normal supply channels to fill pressing needs. That could be how some period non-Columbia/Huffman bicycles got into military service.


----------

